# glucose tollerance test



## grahams mum (Dec 20, 2010)

hi i received a letter today to go to hospital for a GTT and the letter said because of my history is advisable for me to have one i called the unit and they said it could be because of my weight (impossible!) or becauseof policistyc ovary sindrome that  i have but i am really worried all my urine test are always been allright and the test paper sais urgent why? i think you would have an hint if you are in gestational diabetes help i am really worried!!!


----------



## Pigeon (Dec 20, 2010)

Maybe it's a mistake! These things happen, i just got a letter from my GP demanding to know why I haven't booked an appointment I was referred for, when I booked it a month ago....so maybe you're just on the wrong system somewhere. Have you tried taking a BG reading on Graham's meter? Hope you get it sorted out soon.


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 20, 2010)

yes i did use graham's meter and levels always been normal so i really hope is a mistake because you have to stay in hospital for 3 hours and you are not allowed to walk around


----------



## PhoebeC (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh that would be poop.

Hope you get to know soon xx


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 20, 2010)

yes a big poop!!!!!


----------



## Laura22 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'd go and get checked out anyway!


----------



## Alibaba (Dec 20, 2010)

I was diagnosed at a GTT. They really aren't that bad, it's just a nightmare from a childcare point of view! 

It will be because your son is diabetic, and also the PCOS - that was one of my risk factors. 

I would definitely go and get checked out, at least then you know whether there is a problem - and hopefully you'll be clear


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 20, 2010)

the thing is that the last 2 prgnancy never had a test for it and i have PCOS since i was 18 years old  so i am a bit scare because of my age and is already difficult to look after graham because i am always so tired the night test are like a nightmare now thank god i am half way 20 weeks boxing day


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 20, 2010)

Perhaps it's because Graham's diabetic so they want to keep an eye on you, assuming that there's not an history in Grahams dad family...

I know that after I was dignoised it meant that all sisters and nieces who had babies after this all had to have a GTT my twin was not amused

Mind you she had a better time of it than I did, has they've changed the procedure since I had mine done 22 years ago..

It's a lot simplier now, not so many blood or urine tests invovled..


----------

